# Stop fobbits....just STOP Already!!!!



## AWP (Oct 5, 2013)

While this lady is in the Air Force I'm sure we can find examples from other branches.

fobbits......SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-service-Afghanistan-took-emotional-toll.html



> the November issue of Glamour magazine, she details how 'long hours', 'drab meals of dry meat and soggy vegetables' and constant 'paranoia' that something could happen at any moment, gradually took a toll on her mental state during deployment.


 


> Limited internet and phone service added to her feelings of vulnerability as did the fact she was a woman in predominantly a man's world.


 
Goddamn....you had limited internet and phone service?!?!?! That's like the Hanoi Hilton times 50! John McCain should hire you!



> And *back at her desk job as a public affairs officer*, she found it difficult to maintain focus because 'everything seemed trivial' in light of what she'd been through.


 


> 'Again, I’m still working out the finer details, but this I know: Civilian Lauren has bangs. She likes to wear nice, tailored clothing and high heels.
> 'She likes to speak her mind, even when people around disagree. She’s feisty, emotional, sometimes irritable (especially when she’s hungry or tired), and a bit moody. But overall, I think she’s pretty cool.


 
You go, girl! Meooooowwwwww!!!!!!

I'm going to go throw up. Fuck her and those like her.

Stop fobbits, just stop talking. Please. STOP!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 5, 2013)

I'll wait for the sex tape before I give judgment...


----------



## CDG (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow. Just....... wow.


----------



## Brill (Oct 5, 2013)

Did FF just "meow"?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 5, 2013)

I was having a conversation with a Vietnam veteran (173rd Airborne) the other day, we were talking about some of the different foods we had eaten in different places, etc. When his buddy came by, USAF supply guy during Vietnam.  He starts in with his war-stories of the month they didn't get beer rations and the one time he actually had to load his rifle, b/c there was a threat of a base attack, etc.

I was pretty blown away, I was sitting there talking with this old knuckle dragger who had been through some shit, and all we talked about was the crazy foods, and weird cultural differences. Add Mr. REMF had to tell us about his PTSD from lack of beer and having to load his weapon once.

I guess some shit doesn't change... although I would gladly give up the internet and phone for a monthly beer ration...


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm sure she's drawing at least 60% VA disability............bitch.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 5, 2013)

One of my few female friends and I had a discussion a couple of years back about fobbits and PTSD (we both left the commo world at the same time, she went PSYOP). As both of us had at least one deployment as fobbits to our names, we were comparing notes on the caliber of soldiers we served with before and after our recent change of jobs.

It seemed to us that there were more fobbits claiming PTSD, and being open about that claim, than trigger pullers and bomb jocks. Our conclusion was that it looked better to claim PTSD than admit to an inferiority complex when they realized just how mundane, tedious, and unappreciated their MOS's really were in the overall perception of things. The ones who didn't claim PTSD usually reclassed into a specialty MOS and did well, or were proud of their lots in life as support soldiers. 

Shit like FOB Squad Barbie over here is what you get when the glamour of deployed life fades away, and you're too retarded to improve your lot in life, preferring instead to blame anything but yourself.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 5, 2013)

As someone once said: "the fear of being shot at isn't the same as actually being shot at..."

And yeah, being stateside, in a job with no actual mission, it is hard to focus.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2013)

RK, to add to your post.  I believe the participation trophy crowd does suffer from PTSD at a higher rate because these "hardship" tours are their first real life experience, and their parents did not prepare them for it.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 5, 2013)

RustyShackleford said:


> And yeah, being stateside, in a job with no actual mission, it is hard to focus.  Kind of like the difference between a cop who logs in evidence and one who actually arrests people.



I was blessed in that my stateside mission was essentially the same as my deployed mission.  Probably the best perk of my job.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 5, 2013)

I would like to see RK interview that chick.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 5, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> I would like to see RK interview that chick.


 
In a tub of jello? :-"


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 5, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> In a tub of jello? :-"


You tell RK, alrighty?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 5, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> You tell RK, alrighty?


 
I prefer to hire "help" through proxy...  You talk to her...


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2013)

Yo,
RK.  

Rackmaster and Chopstick want you to roll around in a tub of jello but are too afraid to tell you themselves.

I wish I knew what they were talking about, but I have led a very sheltered life and am clueless in the ways of the world.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 5, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> I would like to see RK interview that chick.





RackMaster said:


> In a tub of jello? :-"





Chopstick said:


> You tell RK, alrighty?





RackMaster said:


> I prefer to hire "help" through proxy...  You talk to her...



Just because I'm from Alabama doesn't mean I can't read all this, you know.  I'll do it, lime jello specifically, and there had better be some top shelf bourbon and a bottle of Edradour (aged in port wood cask) waiting for me after I thump that scrawny little attention whore across her ankle hooks (that would be the ears).


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice response


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't want to here any fucking complaints from any fucking REMF/Fobbits about hardship,

Fuck you.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 5, 2013)

racing_kitty said:


> Just because I'm from Alabama doesn't mean I can't read all this, you know.  I'll do it, lime jello specifically, and there had better be some top shelf bourbon and a bottle of Edradour (aged in port wood cask) waiting for me after I thump that scrawny little attention whore across her ankle hooks (that would be the ears).




Pay attention amateurs- THIS is how it is done. 

I award 43 internet points to RK- she won the internetz for today. All the lulz.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Pay attention amateurs- THIS is how it is done.
> 
> I award 43 internet points to RK- she won the internetz for today. All the lulz.


You're afraid of her too?


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 5, 2013)

SOWT said:


> You're afraid of her too?



Amlove is afraid of no person. His hair alone scares most mere mortals.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 6, 2013)

Actually I would really love to see a legit interview contrasting RK's career and Ms. Whiney Pant's career.  I can already feel the epic. If that chick thinks she has issues now..just wait..


----------



## JHD (Oct 6, 2013)

Amlove, can you post a pic of your hair?  I have heard so much about it now, and my inner (racing) kitty is curious to see it.  I, too, have been accused of having an amazing head of hair, and hairdressers love getting their fingers in it.


----------



## pardus (Oct 6, 2013)

JHD said:


> Amlove, can you post a pic of your hair?  I have heard so much about it now, and my inner (racing) kitty is curious to see it.  I, too, have been accused of having an amazing head of hair, and hairdressers love getting their fingers in it.



:wall:


----------



## dirtmover (Oct 6, 2013)

This cunt needs to have her fucking face kicked in.  Really if slow internet is your biggest worry then you go it pretty easy.  Fuck I feel like a fobbit if I have more than 3 days in shindand.  Though it doesn't surprise me any more.......the big bad tough 12 Bravos that I'm with complained because we didn't have internet or AC for the 14 some odd days that we were living at a small Italian FOB.  Really you didn't have to eat MREs or UGRs it was fresh cook good Italian food and we didn't have to provide any KP.  For fuck sake you can't complain if you are eating rabbit in Afghanistan.  My first and second deployment we were worked harder than the slaves building the pyramids and shitty living conditions.  What fuck is the main concern of deployments now a days....either sticking it to the enemy or supporting those who do or complaining that the DFAC is out of your favorite syrup for your ice cream and slow WIFI?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 6, 2013)

SOWT said:


> You're afraid of her too?


 
She could put a bomb in your Cheerio's...


----------



## AWP (Oct 6, 2013)

She's a PAO...wonder how much longer before a book drops out of her...

"troubled mind?"


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 6, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> She's a PAO...wonder how much longer before a book drops out of her...
> 
> "troubled mind?"



I'll write the review on Amazon!!!   :-"


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 6, 2013)

The comments section on that blog where the article was posted are pretty good.  I wonder how many of them are from SS members.

Anyone who refers to themselves in the third person, as if "that" person was a completely different self, probably has more issues than "re-adjustment disorder."  Sounds a lot like "crazy" to me.

At least she didn't imply she was sexually attacked/abused/harrassed, that's another attention-getter that has been cropping up lately, and is utterly un-disprovable, just like PTSD-related claims.


----------



## pardus (Oct 6, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> The comments section on that blog where the article was posted are pretty good.  I wonder how many of them are from SS members.
> 
> Anyone who refers to themselves in the third person, as if "that" person was a completely different self, probably has more issues than "re-adjustment disorder."  Sounds a lot like "crazy" to me.
> 
> *At least she didn't imply she was sexually attacked/abused/harrassed*, that's another attention-getter that has been cropping up lately, and is utterly un-disprovable, just like PTSD-related claims.



She's saving that for the book opening.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 6, 2013)

SOWT said:


> You're afraid of her too?


 
Um, any intelligent and sane creature is afraid of RK...  at least if she's been drinking or is pissed off...  so yeah... 85.3% of the time you should be afraid of RK...


----------



## CDG (Oct 6, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> At least she didn't imply she was sexually attacked/abused/harrassed, that's another attention-getter that has been cropping up lately, and is utterly un-disprovable, just like PTSD-related claims.



She certainly hinted at it as a worry awfully hard. I wouldn't be surprised if she was using this as a set-up to make a claim later on when she "finally found the courage to speak out against her attackers after years of suffering the horrible memories in silent anguish" 

 From the article:
_Limited internet and phone service added to her feelings of vulnerability as did the fact she was a woman in predominantly a man's world.

The the pretty brunette said that sexual assault was a constant worry for her on the front line, because she ‘knew the stories’ and  ‘overheard vulgar talk.’_


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 6, 2013)

Gee, I wonder what she would have done if she got a phone call home on a shit tier Iridium with a team leader sitting next to her listening and ready to grab the shit if you fucked up opsec... once, every two weeks, provided you weren't on shit burning detail.

People wonder why combat arms gets pissed at the fucking deskdouches. THIS IS WHY


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 7, 2013)

dirtmover said:


> ~This cunt needs to have her fucking face kicked in.~



Nice post! I'd agree and like a buncho times if I could!!!!!!

to add to SOWT......the fobbits that have been raised as sheeple have also been told to run on down to the TMC and get that stubbed toe or razor wire scratch checked out. "It's prolly worth 10% or so".....wtf.....they have the access to get it all documented RIGHT THERE.....and may even try for a PH outta the "injury".....could even be a BSM outta the deal. wtf. :wall:


----------



## AWP (Oct 7, 2013)

RB said:


> to add to SOWT......the fobbits that have been raised as sheeple have also been told to run on down to the TMC and get that stubbed toe or razor wire scratch checked out. "It's prolly worth 10% or so".....wtf.....they have the access to get it all documented RIGHT THERE.....and may even try for a PH outta the "injury".....could even be a BSM outta the deal. wtf. :wall:


 
We had a SSgt here start a PTSD claim before he rotated back home. Part of his justification was "I flew within a few miles of where those SEALs were shot down." I asked him to A) Name the valley and B) point to it (Tangi) on a map and was told to "mind my own fucking business."

The majority of servicemembers AREN'T like that shithead, but there are enough of those guys to bog down an already burdened VA system AND he's going to take on an addition 5 veteran's preference points towards a gov't job.

Our society is crumbling from within. These opportunists are using our own laws and views against us for their own gain. Decent people are the losers here and when we're gone or marginalized then society will more or less cease to exist.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 7, 2013)

to add to my comment, I think the average American has no ides what service in a deployed environment is like.  They think everyone is on the wire shooting at the non-stop wave of terrorists trying to breach the wire.  People like this Capt just feed that mindset, easier then to say "No I was safe and secure my whole time there".

She also has issue with masculine men, and I hope she can find a company filled with emasculated males or majority females; otherwise she will not do well as a civilian (serving as additional proof of PTSD).


----------



## AWP (Oct 7, 2013)

SOWT said:


> to add to my comment, I think the average American has no ides what service in a deployed environment is like.  They think everyone is on the wire shooting at the non-stop wave of terrorists trying to breach the wire.


 
We've had numerous members of the squadron over several rotations think that the second you left ECP 3 it became Terminator: Salvation. I totally agree with your comments, but the scope needs to include a number in uniform as well. We laugh at the "Afghanistan: experiences may vary" meme with soldiers exiting a Chinook and others at the Tim Horton's at KAF, but there's a lot of truth in that. Some of it is to be expected and we can see anecdotes of those incidents across time, the "battlefield tourists." I see multitudes who think there is NO war whatsoever until a rocket hits BAF and then there are those who think that any second the 9th Mongolian Horde will descend upon us all. I've seen dozens of airmen over time who were actually pissed that "incentive rides" didn't exist on the various airframes here. Soldiers who don't comprehend that a DFAC is a prime target for a VBIED or a true believer with a vest.

As I'm fond of saying, "perception is reality" and we do very little to alter perceptions here. You can only do so much to the fobbit crowd, but a single brief once upon arriving in country isn't it....it just doesn't work. We also send mixed messages: _We're at war, but here's a coffee shop for morale. The threat is everywhere, but we let Afghans work almost everywhere on base._ We aren't consistent with our messages and behaviors.

Like many problems there is no one size fits all solution, but I question if the system even tries or if it just checks the block. "Well, we told them this at Combat O. They were informed."

As a whole we've become lazy and now the individual parts are breaking down. Events are related and sometime dependent on each other. I think the individual flaws we see today are a result of issues at the forest level.

I still blame the woman in the OP. She is a commissioned officer, but she's also a product of the system. The system's broken.


----------



## reed11b (Oct 7, 2013)

I'd still hit it.
Reed
















































With a bat.


----------



## dirtmover (Oct 7, 2013)

We just had a guy go to combat stress because he saw a burning civilian truck.   This was our first mission that wasn't part of the rip out.  Well he got cleared and is now with me doing Vic recovery.  The thing is...if they put a Vic on my 916 then that means that it is too badly damaged to use the wrecker and if an RG gets that jack up somebody got hurt....how is he going to react to that?  IDK but how is he going to react when its people he knows not some afghan national.

*forgot to add...we haven't found anything yet so the 916 will never be used in that function, which is pretty much the going thought process


----------



## Brill (Oct 7, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> We had a SSgt here start a PTSD claim before he rotated back home. Part of his justification was "I flew within a few miles of where those SEALs were shot down." I asked him to A) Name the valley and B) point to it (Tangi) on a map and was told to "mind my own fucking business."



Chastising uniformed military is "an inherently governmental function".


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 8, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Yo,
> RK.
> 
> Rackmaster and Chopstick want you to roll around in a tub of jello but are too afraid to tell you themselves.
> ...


Best post of the thread.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 10, 2013)

Saw this..thought of @Freefalling ...
http://www.duffelblog.com/2013/04/trauma-of-war-brought-back-by-opening-of-local-green-beans/



> “It was terrifying. I had to sit in this tiny concrete bunker for 45 minutes, dripping smoothie and freezing, with two dozen other people. Half of them were crying, the other half were sipping away at their own safe, tasty drinks. I remember thinking, ‘God, please don’t let me die covered in smoothie goo.’ And I just knew the Green Beans would be closed by the time the sirens stopped, so I wouldn’t even be able to get a refund. It was the worst night of my life.”


----------



## AWP (Oct 10, 2013)

That article is pure genius and captures the sad, sad essence of Bagram.

Some days I hate myself.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 10, 2013)

That was just.....priceless.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm still laughing.  Now I've got a taste for one of my special spiced chai smoothies.  DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## pardus (Oct 11, 2013)

I want to send that to a certain female AF Officer though I doubt she would understand it's true meaning.


----------



## Squidward (Oct 11, 2013)

Got to love the Duffel Blog.

Bagram is an alternate universe. I'll always be appreciative of the work done by our dedicated support personnel and all Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Marines, but I will never understand why certain people feel the need to embellish their service and go out of their way to have a "HEY LOOK AT ME!" moment.

Whether you spent your deployment on Bagram supporting warfighters or running night raids on a regular basis, you did what you did for our country and those around you; be proud of it.

*“When a warrior fights not for himself, but for his brothers, when his most passionately sought goal is neither glory nor his own life's preservation, but to spend his substance for them, his comrades, not to abandon them, not to prove unworthy of them, then his heart truly has achieved contempt for death, and with that he transcends himself and his actions touch the sublime. That is why the true warrior cannot speak of battle save to his brothers who have been there with him. The truth is too holy, too sacred, for words." - Steven Pressfield, Gates of Fire*


----------



## RetPara (Oct 11, 2013)

Tell Lt Moreno how rough it is......    Speak loud; because Arlington is damn long way.....


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 11, 2013)

Good post RetPara.

For that matter tell anyone over at WR how hard you have had it.  Stupid bitch.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 11, 2013)

JHD said:


> Amlove, can you post a pic of your hair?  I have heard so much about it now, and my inner (racing) kitty is curious to see it.  I, too, have been accused of having an amazing head of hair, and hairdressers love getting their fingers in it.


 
I think I have some clip art for this...


----------



## JHD (Oct 11, 2013)

Gypsy said:


> I think I have some clip art for this...



Oh, please!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 11, 2013)

JHD said:


> Oh, please!


 
since you asked... here is amlove's  latest pic with comm gear and the latest Afghani fashions...




(I am soooooooooooooooooooooo dead for this, but it was way too easy)


----------



## JHD (Oct 11, 2013)

x SF med said:


> since you asked... here is amlove's  latest pic with comm gear and the latest Afghani fashions...
> 
> View attachment 9449
> 
> ...



Thank you!

And does he jump out of the plane yelling, "Don't hate me because I am beautiful!"


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 11, 2013)

An update.  I guess she is mad. 

http://chrishernandezauthor.com/2013/10/10/update-on-lauren-kay-johnson-af-veteran/


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 11, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> An update.  I guess she is mad.
> 
> http://chrishernandezauthor.com/2013/10/10/update-on-lauren-kay-johnson-af-veteran/



I don't give a fuck. She should be mad at herself.


----------



## AWP (Oct 11, 2013)

LimaOscarSierraTango said:


> An update.  I guess she is mad.
> 
> http://chrishernandezauthor.com/2013/10/10/update-on-lauren-kay-johnson-af-veteran/


 
Boo hoo hoo. A PAO was taken advantage of by the media? Wow, that's like Nickelback being butthurt when Justin Bieber calls their music "shit."there's no honor among thieves or journalists. All of Ms. Johnson's posturing and whining caught up to her and now she wants to backtrack, defend, deny, and play the victim card.

She's an officer, a leader, and should acts as such. I'm sorry that defending her country wasn't the same as sitting in the sorority house, but them's the breaks. She brought this on herself and now she's offended and hurt?

She can do unmentionable things to herself with a pizza cutter. The sad reality is that people will buy her story and keep princess on a pedestal.

"I'm sick and it is kind of like PTSD, but not exactly PTSD..."
(Most of the non-military world) ZOMG! She has PTSD!!!!!

Keep your piehole shut, Ms. Johnson. I hope sales of your book tank.

Warm regards from the Bagram Green Beans and XOXOXO,
me


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 12, 2013)

Dude, you don't even know.. Bagram was fucking crazy man

I didn't know where the fucking PX was, or the chow hall, so MRE's it was
Only got to stay there for about 3 days before doing a RIP for bros
Fast forward some months of daily patrolling and followons
Don't even get a helo ride back, gotta fuckin drive for 2 days 
Get back, first thing that happens is we get our shit jumped by some eightydouche fucker WHY UR SLEEVES ROLLED UP UR NOT SF no actually we're cooler, they didn't even have vehicles

Things start getting scary, we get a week of guard, PX that's cleaned out by the likes of that cunt, and a chow hall we still couldn't fucking find with a goddamn map. MRE's again.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 12, 2013)

Ranger Psych said:


> Dude, you don't even know.. Bagram was fucking crazy man
> 
> I didn't know where the fucking PX was, or the chow hall, so MRE's it was
> Only got to stay there for about 3 days before doing a RIP for bros
> ...


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 12, 2013)

I like the ending of the blog.  I too, would like to hear her answer. 


> I would like to know if Johnson is in fact receiving disability. Of course, she has no obligation to tell me. But according to the essay, Johnson is successfully completing college courses, has loving relationships with her pets and fiance and will be married soon. She appears to be physically fit and doesn’t mention medical problems in her essay. From her blog we already know she has a disability rating for Chronic Adjustment Disorder, which she describes as “PTSD lite”. So is she receiving disability? If so, why? She certainly doesn’t appear to be disabled in any way. If someone never served in combat, was never in any danger, doesn’t have any physical issues related to their service, is happily in love and is leading a productive, successful life, why are they receiving disability pay?
> 
> This is something I’ve written about before. Far too many vets are milking the system for money, because it’s so easy. To me, it’s shameful. Johnson herself talks about veterans who actually did experience horrors of war, and those who came home horribly scarred. She knows her experience and problems don’t compare to theirs (and for the record, neither do mine). So if she knows this, why accept money and why further jam the VA system, when other vets are in serious need of help?
> 
> Ms. Johnson, I hope to hear your response.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 12, 2013)

BTW if anyone is so inclined this is her Twitter feed.  Try not to throw up when reading over it. 
https://twitter.com/LaurenKayJ


----------



## x SF med (Oct 12, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> BTW if anyone is so inclined this is her Twitter feed.  Try not to throw up when reading over it.
> https://twitter.com/LaurenKayJ


 
I looked at that shit - #attentionwhore...


----------



## AWP (Oct 12, 2013)

I spent about a hot minute on her Twitter feed. Girl has problems and they don't stem from soggy vegetables. She's an attention whore with an agenda, doing handstands on a digital beach.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 12, 2013)

Ah, but is she wearing a helmet or a PT belt while doing so?


----------



## 0699 (Oct 12, 2013)

At least she looks semi-hot...

Good post by Mr. Hernandez.  He's got a good site.


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 13, 2013)

policemedic said:


> Ah, but is she wearing a helmet or a PT belt while doing so?


+1 cross-thread points to you


----------

